# my first share



## atabrem (Dec 23, 2010)

if you see something PLEASE cc!   this is my third maternity i've ever done.. the first time was a complete disaster and even done in AUTO LOL.. 
i just can't find the right crop for this first one.. i had my iso set to 400, and i get lots of noise with it. ( i can't wait to get a prime)

heres a few.













(i wish his head wasn't chopped this is a camera crop)






these are all done with natural light  cc away!  i can take it i swear!!!


----------



## juvenility (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice, especially the contrast in the third pic!


----------



## Professional (Dec 23, 2010)

Cool, it seems you do photography very well, those are really high quality shots and i wish to do something similar or closer to my family, i don't have a pregnant wife anymore and even they are not willing to pose for me like those. And your workflow is nice, as i said, it seems you know what to do and i don't believe you suck in that, keep going or practicing, third time and it seems you are a pro, then what do you need more?!!!

Good luck!


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 25, 2010)

#3 is my fav! 

Very nice pics!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 25, 2010)

great job


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2010)

I think these are well done; they're a bit different in that the monochrome conversion gives them (at least to me) a grittier feel, however, I think they're very strong images, and that this could easily become a 'style' for you.  Very nicely executed conversions as well!


----------



## artoledo (Dec 27, 2010)

I think these are excellent images. My only critique would be on the 3rd picture. The ruffles on the top of the frame drag your eyes to it. Maybe a different curtain since Cloning these out would be near impossible. Overall great pictures. I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## bjmacphe (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful! I wish I'd had maternity shots done while pregnant :meh:


----------



## rdptheman65 (Dec 28, 2010)

You did some good stuff in the pics.  The thing I wanted to suggest is in regards to your comment about the noise and wanting to get a prime.  A prime lens would be great but in looking at your equipment I would save money to upgrade cameras.  Something like the new D7000 will give you more flexibility in ISO range.  You will benefit greatly from having a camera that will allow you to get great shots using at least ISO 800 when necessary.  Plus if you do a lot of natural light with some fill flash you will find the High Speed sync speeds to be very helpful.


----------



## atabrem (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you all!   i am planning on upgrading my camera to either the d90 or d7000 by feb HOPEFULLY! lol.  it's tax season, and i should have enough to buy the body and a prime. the reason i suggested a prime, is so i could open up a bit more so not to have a high iso, and get more bokeh too   deffinetly kwym tho!


----------



## rub (Dec 30, 2010)

1 2 and 4 are great!


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 1, 2011)

This will sound like a super duper nit pick (because it is but just a suggestion  )  But for the last one if you rotate it just even .5 inch it will make a bit of difference.  As it is every time I look at it for some reason I just feel like it's a bit crooked.  Like I said - just me being super picky but maybe try it, see if you like it   I really love the first one and I like black and whites with lots of contrast, very cool!


----------



## Lex87 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the composition of the first picture - that one looks great.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pictures. I personally see no need to a crop in picture 1, I like it just how it is!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

AMAZING shots. I really love the first one!


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice shots!  I especially like the contrast on the shots.


----------



## seymourphilips (Jan 28, 2011)

amazing job


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the last one could use a LIGHT vignette. Not TOO dark. Nice shots tho!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

not a fan of the first.. it has nothing to do with the crop, I am just not big on the full nude maternity.. I don't see the "natural art" in it. The second and third are so well done however, and I really could appreciate the frame and pose of the two of them.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 8, 2011)

I love #1!!! Great job!


----------

